# sheep coughing or choking?



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

One of my sheep has been making a noise like he's choking, or coughing, or maybe sneezing. No other symptoms, no other seep doing it and its been for months now. Any ideas what's wrong? Its always a few times in a row, like a cat hacking a hairball


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

I would treat for lungworms and see if that takes care of the problem.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you! I will try that.


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

Let us know if that does the trick.... Thanks!


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I have one old lady who chokes when she eats. I assumed she was just a pig and tried to eat fast enough to hog all the grain. They don't get much, so whoever swallows fastest gets the most.
I never thought of worms, so I guess I'll have to look into the meds for that next. It seems to be always something.
Kit


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't know how quickly I should see a change. So far nothing. He's heading to his new home in a fewdays anyway, since I'm upgrading.


----------

